# Clam bellies/cinder worms



## HelpOnTheWay

I've read a lot about chumming stripers with clam bellies, a method that yeilded incredible results "back in the day". Does anyone know how to procure these cans of clam bellies that were apparently a by-product of the chowdah industry? All the local bait shop owners look at me as if i have bunker spoons hanging from each earlobe.
Also, each spring, much of the water in my neck of the woods(Barnegat Bay, NJ) boils with stripers at night, however they wont touch anything you could throw at 'em. I was told that they feed on cinder worm hatches and that the only way to get em is with a cinder worm fly. I havent tried the fly fishing thing yet, and was wondering if anyone knows another way to get these picky fish to stop splashing and swirling and BITE!
Thanks from a forum newbie, great site!


----------



## murphman

*Help On The Way*

Is that name from Blues for Allah?


----------



## HelpOnTheWay

you know it murphman. 
Q: You know how to tell if a Deadhead visited your house? 

A: They're still there.


----------



## Outlaw

We get them in big bags from the clamhouse. They just throw them away. We killed the fish with FREE bellies last year.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay

Thanks outlaw, that's my general idea. Where is the clamhouse? I'll make sure I leave most of the bellies for you


----------



## Outlaw

Wildwood and Cape May.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay

I'm sorry outlaw, I should have been more specific. Are they commercial processing centers, or a restaraunt, tackle shop, or fish market? Sorry for the dumb reply, it's just that nobody in my area knows anything on the subject (or at least pretend not to; I know the technique is deadly)


----------



## Outlaw

Sorry, commercial. I have a few guys that save me bags which I freeze. Most people won't use em, I catch a load of fish with them stanky old bellies. And I never have to buy clams.


----------



## Duke of Fluke

Check with local clam dredgers, you can probably get them free. If not, some tackle shops sell buckets of them. I think the Tackle Box in Keyport might have them. But that is a bit of a drive.


----------



## Outlaw

I fish in the Duke of Fluke Tourney.....do you?:jawdrop:


----------



## Duke of Fluke

I don't fish that tournament. I wish I had a diff user name, mine is cheesey. There is already a party boat and a tourney with that name, not to mention about a dozen other DOF's on other message boards.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

You can changer your name! Just email sandflea and give him the name you want and he will change it!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jamey!

One Duke of Fluke we can take.... Besides, there are worse names out there. You could end up being the Big Jamey-aica!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jason!

Ok, I've been looking at the guy in the green suit for damn near a year now. What (or Who) is it supposed to be, and what does it have to do with fishing? (It looks like a cross between a Klansman and a Girl Scout!)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

LOL, He is the great warrior from Nanu Nanu! As you see he is still walking, always in search of things to conquer!! LOL


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

Did anyone figure out what a "cinder worm" was? I'm stumped (unless its supposed to be "sandworm".) I remember one member of the board thought sea robins were called "sheet rocks"....


----------



## Outlaw

Cinder worms are small and sometimes in the early spring literally cover the the water out back. I have seen stripers just gulping them up. However when I have seen this, I have never been able to entice one to take any offering. Not a viable bait.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay

Thanks for bringing the cinder worms back up, Jake. I just consulted some of my old marine bio textbooks, and I can't find anything about a cinder worm. I wish I could remember the latin name....Anyway, they are related to sandworms, they're really small (1 1/2") and flood the bays in the spring. Stripers love 'em, and as was said earlier, they won't take anything at all. One of my fly fishing buddies uses a cinder worm fly, and kills them. It sure stinks when it sounds like someone is in a plane dropping bricks in the water, and there's nothing you can do to buy a hit (maybe buy a longwand...)


----------



## srg205

heres a site with a pic of a cinder worm

www.panix.com


----------



## sand flea

Manayunk Jake said:


> *Greetings Jason!
> 
> Ok, I've been looking at the guy in the green suit for damn near a year now. What (or Who) is it supposed to be, and what does it have to do with fishing? (It looks like a cross between a Klansman and a Girl Scout!) *


Bwahahahaha!

Given the green rubber gloves, I'd like to add 'proctologist'.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

LMAO! Man I guess it is time to change huh?!


----------



## Mummichog

*CINDER WORM*

Best bet on spinning gear is to attach a dropper to a plug or something else. Use a fly imitating a cinder worm as the dropper and you should be in business. Probably one of the easier patterns to tie. here is a video on how to tie.

cinder worm video


----------

